# Pachesham Mini ODE



## harlequinwalk (5 June 2015)

Hi all &#128522; very excited as a friend has just offered me a lift to my very first ODE! It's at Pachesham on 20th June. Having never done this before, I have a few questions:
1) how should pony be turned out? Will I have to plait!? (Please say no)
2) what should I wear? Obviously jacket for dressage and SJ, but what should I wear for the XC?
3) has anyone done the mini course? It's only 50cm so no height worries but is it nice and inviting, any possibly spooky elements? I am riding this pony for a friend and it is our first outing so I want it to be a nice confidence builder - I am not an especially confident jockey!
4) any tips or words of advice!?

Thanks for any assistance you can offer &#128522;


----------



## millikins (5 June 2015)

Not done the mini at Pachesham, daughter has done the bigger heights. Nice course, nothing too spooky but their water is a bit horrid (in a dip with steep banks at the sides) and I gather it's included in the 50cms. Sadly you ought to plait for the dressage. Have fun


----------



## duckling (24 June 2015)

I know this has been and gone, but for anyone looking in future I have full course photos from previous events at Pachesham on www.facebook.com/unaffiliatedxccoursephotos


----------

